# (re) Inventing the (hand) Wheel



## 12bolts (Sep 1, 2014)

My mill had cheap and nasty plastic hand wheels that were cracked and broken when I got the mill, (2nd hand)
I patched and glued and persevered with them for a while, but eventually they became unuseable and when needing to use the mill for a rush job I fabbed up a couple of really nasty handles to get me through. I got sick of looking at them and decided to fix the issue.
So I repaired the least worst plastic handle with glue and builders bog and used that as a pattern for my new handles.
I cut the counterweighted section out of the handle also. The original handles had steel inserts moulded into them and I thought that seemed to be the best approach this time and save some machining later.


From left is one of the crappy plastic handles with the counter weight section still intact. Next is one of my really nasty fab handles I needed in a hurry. Then the pattern handle, (I found a piece of dowel that was just the right size to be the dummy centre when ramming my pattern up). A new handle just out of the sand with the steel centre bush securely locked in place forever, and the smaller threaded fitting in the perimeter for the crank handle. Lastly a handle assembled with its graduated dial and "cheap plastic crank"
So now I guess I need to make some nice ally spinny crank handles to finish the job properly.
Should I go with tapered handles like I have now or teardrop ones? Opinions anyone?

Cheers Phil


----------



## fixit (Sep 1, 2014)

12bolts said:


> My mill had cheap and nasty plastic hand wheels that were cracked and broken when I got the mill, (2nd hand)
> I patched and glued and persevered with them for a while, but eventually they became unuseable and when needing to use the mill for a rush job I fabbed up a couple of really nasty handles to get me through. I got sick of looking at them and decided to fix the issue.
> So I repaired the least worst plastic handle with glue and builders bog and used that as a pattern for my new handles.
> I cut the counterweighted section out of the handle also. The original handles had steel inserts moulded into them and I thought that seemed to be the best approach this time and save some machining later.
> ...



I think you should offer the raw castings to members on here, I'm sure we would be willing to pay a reasonable sum foe your time & materials.

fixit


----------



## rafe (Sep 1, 2014)

Inspiring indeed! I ran the crucible and poured the aluminium for a few years at a small sand casting foundry even built a crucible there...I might have to do it again here on the farm  
that was many years ago but it's like riding a bike .....thanks looks like a great job


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice work!

I didn't know what "builders bog" is but as usual Google helped.  I believe it is similar to what we call "Bondo" here in the US.


----------



## ricsmall (Sep 1, 2014)

Very nice work indeed!! Personally I like the feel of teardrop handles. Someday I'll get around to spinning some up for my lathe. 

Richard


----------



## DMS (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful work. As far as the handles, I have always been fond of the teardrop style, much more comfortable in the hand. If you get the itch, you could probably sell those wheels on E-bay, the plastic ones have a tendency to expire well before the parent machine.


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 1, 2014)

I ordered a couple of the these off Ebay to replace the "handles" (well a couple of bolts with a bit of copper tube over them) that were on my mill when I brought it - and they arrived today.   They feel solid enough and for the price (about 9 pound for two including postage) I couldn't complain.  10 minutes in the garage and they are already installed.  

I know its cheating, but I'm a beginner and they look better than anything I think I could make - yet. 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milling-Mac...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43bbc0467e


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 1, 2014)

fixit said:


> I think you should offer the raw castings to members on here, I'm sure we would be willing to pay a reasonable sum foe your time & materials.
> 
> fixit



Hmmmm Yeah but the postage might be a deal killer

cheers Phil


----------



## Gary Ayres (Sep 19, 2014)

Very nice work, Phil. A great improvement to your mill I'm sure.

You have reminded me that casting is a skill I want to learn at some point.


----------



## SWARFEATER (Sep 19, 2014)

nice wheels. many friends inquire as to what the heck I ever use my smelter for, they fail to notice the dozens of handles, brackets, mounts, boxes and everything else in the shop and house that was cast and machined.  I cant see having a home machine shop without one, many times it is the only tool in the shop that will do the job.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 22, 2014)

Following on from my successful handwheel casting, I decided to replace the plastic crank handles.
Unsure of what shape I wanted i turned up 5 different styles and cast them up today. After I have them all cleaned up I will make a decision on which feels and looks the best and make a few more to finish off.




cheers Phil


----------



## ronboley (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool hand wheels and handles...BUT the real attention getter is all the casting you are doing!  I was recently lamenting about all the wasted metal turning solid stock down to small parts...and all the scrap aluminum automobile wheels laying around...then your post reminded me of high school metal shop days when we collected old pistons, broken motorcycle cases (we were racing back then and had lots of that stuff) and misc. aluminum.  We melted it all down and sand cast school plaques and project for class credit...

I don't have access to a furnace these days, but wondering what you are using for your melting/casting process?  Any pictures or descriptions of those you might share would be very interesting.  Also still wondering if automobile (aluminum alloy of some kind) are worth melting down to cast with?  Kudos to you...making useful objects from scrap or recycled materials in my book is way more interesting than paying $$$ for new stock and turning most of it into scrap...


----------



## cathead (Feb 24, 2015)

Phil, 

Very nice work!!  I personally have old machines and like the old look and feel.  Spring can't come soon
enough here so I can fire up the crucible furnace and get my hands into some green sand...


----------

